# Shattered glass on Marvin Integrity slider



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Contact Marvin. Sometimes they will send you new glass unit under warranty.


----------



## dustinbenson (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm curious what you needed up having to do with your door. Ended up in a very similar situation today with a Marvin Integrity Inswing French Door.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The whole panel will need to be replaced. There is not way to just replace one side of the glass.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

dustinbenson said:


> I'm curious what you needed up having to do with your door. Ended up in a very similar situation today with a Marvin Integrity Inswing French Door.


The door (i.e. slab) will not require replacement but both sections of glass, i.e. the IGU -Insulated Glass Unit, will require replacement.

Contact Marvin. They may have a local service rep that can complete that work for you.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

And tell the rock kid, his allowance is being deducted..........forever.


----------

